# Misheard lyrics



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hope this brings a smile


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:grin::grin:


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

thanks, great song and great twist. now I can't get Creedence out of my head. :shock:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

You had to be stoned to understand Joe anyway:mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

hunting777 said:


> thanks, great song and great twist. now I can't get Creedence out of my head. :shock:


♫ "I wanna gnu... have you ever seen Loraine?" ♫ has been forever ingrained upon my soul.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I think all of CCR's songs have misheard lyrics.

There's a bathroom on the right.

Down on the corner Howdy in the street.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I remember CCR blasting out of my 8 track in my old 65 ford fairlane GT speeding all the way to Strawberry! Had like 8 speakers blowin full tilt.8)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> I remember CCR blasting out of my 8 track in my old 65 ford fairlane GT speeding all the way to Strawberry! Had like 8 speakers blowin full tilt.8)


'68 Ford Custom 500!!!! 8 track and 27 miles of wiring to connect all the speakers...man that brought back memories


----------

